# I'll never use a kayak again!



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I recently purchased a phantom 3 drone. I now can fly my baits out to any distance and then allow them to drop. Faster, and definitely drier than yaking them out!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

How much weight can it carry?
What kind of winds can it fly in?


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Haven't done a weight test. But I googled it and 2.5 lbs is about the limit. I haven't found any wind I can't fly in.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Let me know how long those electronics last in that environment. I am curious to know if you run into any corrosion issues for research purposes. Especially if you use the same drone for multiple seasons. I also am an enthusiast (3d heli ) and friend has an inspire and he is looking for info on this. PS sorry for original post I reread it and realized I was not clear.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

bchadcherry said:


> I recently purchased a phantom 3 drone. I now can fly my baits out to any distance and then allow them to drop. Faster, and definitely drier than yaking them out!


I'm a lifelong RC enthusiast myself, and have constructed several craft to drop eggs and such. What do you plan to setup for the drop mechanism? I don't think there is a spare channel on that craft natively.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I have cold roll bent in a "C" shape with long arms. Top arm is strapped to the bottom landing leg, and line and bait slip over the lower arm. After reaching the disired distance, I simply rotate the aircraft and continue to fly away/backwards and the line/baits slips off the arm.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Camera on it? Could be a game changer for Cobia Fishing!!!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

bchadcherry said:


> I have cold roll bent in a "C" shape with long arms. Top arm is strapped to the bottom landing leg, and line and bait slip over the lower arm. After reaching the disired distance, I simply rotate the aircraft and continue to fly away/backwards and the line/baits slips off the arm.


of course! I was totally overcomplicating things...as usual.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

bchadcherry said:


> Haven't done a weight test. But I googled it and 2.5 lbs is about the limit. I haven't found any wind I can't fly in.


2.5# weight limit, that would kill it for me.
I would want at least 5#s and prefer 8-10#s for larger baits.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

ChileRelleno said:


> 2.5# weight limit, that would kill it for me.
> I would want at least 5#s and prefer 8-10#s for larger baits.


No problem Chilli just upgrade to the DJI S1000 It can pull off a 10lb bonito, ray or jack PS "S" stands for $$$$$!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

No thanks, I've a $800.00 yak that works great in most conditions.
And its meant to be dropped in the water.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Drones*

John,
This is the new age brother. Droning baits is a great idea, but the way we fish, it just won't work.
Our Target is Big Sharks, I don't know if they make a drone that can carry out a 20lb cownose ray, but if they do. It is a hell of a lot more money than a Kayak.
I have enough gear. I like to keep it old school. Paddle it out.
Catch a 12 footer. That is how its done. You have to earn it.
Day, Night, Heavy surf. It doesn't matter.
No drones for me. I'd rather buy a 20/0 Everol.


----------

